# Official Tour de France Stage 14



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry for lack of details. I refuse to look at the profile map or where the stage goes (or how long it is) because every website that has this information also has spoilers for stage 13...

...and I'm watching the TdF right now.

So, make your choices. I can add the details later (or maybe the first person can be nice and do so).

Good luck!


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Alessandro Ballan


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Amael Moinard


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it will be Cavendish but my pick is going to be...

Tyler Farrar

...just 'cause I'm pulling for him to take one before it's over.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Marco Cavandissimo.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

T. Farrar


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

So I guess no one else is thinking breakaway...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I think we all like breakaway, but it's tough to predict which will get away. Looks like a voeckler grimmace breakaway stage. Buy after the SMASH he took today, I expect *Mark Cavendish *will be on the Columbia express.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Cavendish. It actually looks uphill...maybe too much for the Cavendish type.

Still going with him, though.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

*Tyler Farrar*


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

*By profile,*

it's a good stage for a break to stay away, especially now that there are guys over half an hour back... only the sprinters teams will chase, and it's a bit on the bumpy side for a pure sprinter like Cav.

For a big power sprinter, maybe, but do any of those have a team capable and willing enough to hammer on a course this hard for that long?

If the right bunch of guys get together, then this one will be won from the break. If not, then I'm calling this one for Thor or Oscar. Just because the profile says "strong dude" more than "fast dude" to me. More "Kelly" than "Petacchi", ya know.

--Shannon


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Millar. He said after Barcelona that he was targeting a stage, and it wasn't that one. Maybe its this one.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Farrar!!


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Cavendish


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Thor Hushovd


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

thor hushovd


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm going with Hushovd, he's hungry for the green lead. Cav will crack and Columbia will just send Kirchen to do the sprint.


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Thor I think


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Jens in a 2 man break


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*thor hushovd*

but mainly because I would like him to beat Cavendish, who will probably win.


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

farrarrrrrrrrr


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

thor should go in a breakaway to push cav to kill himself trying to catch him ;p


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mark Cavendish. :Yawn:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oscar Freire.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

breakaway i guess.... other teams shud know by now that if they chased,mark gonna win it... so y chase? let columbia tire themselves again....

after breakaway win,hushovd just need to finish 2nd to cav so he only lose 1 point to him...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok I change my pick to Thor Hushovd coz I don't know if Freire has recovered from the shot.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Cavendish


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

if it is a bunch sprint it will be Cav. However this course looks to me to be a perfect chance for breakaway. assuming no GC contenders are in the break, the others will let it go and save themselves for tomorrow.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Thor.

WTF is the deal with a flat stage on the last Saturday???


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ditto. Thor Hushovd. Or some "unknown" in a break-away.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Definitely a break today. 

Who? Who knows!

Cav and Farrar both have both stated they want Paris. Don't think either will bust a hump today as they've got to get through the Alps.

I'll pul one out of the air for poops and grins... Moreau.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

I predict the Goofy guy with the phone and blurry glasses.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

so with Hinacpie in the break, and the finish fit for a bunch sprint, what will Columbia do? work with Astana to T-up the sprint for Cav? take the chance of Hincapie winning from the break? seems kind of lame to chase down your own man...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think Columbia will chase Hincapie down.

If the breakaway survives, he has a pretty good sprint.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

*Go George GO!!!!*

Big George in Yellow????

Who woulda thunk it?

I hope they let it happen. He deserves it!


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Bit of a recovery ride today for a lot of them it seems.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Hincapie in a break


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not really—first hour they covered 49 km or 30 miles = 30 mph average speed.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Did I hear Phil correctly?
Camera shows Contador speaking to Brunyel at the team car and Phil says "I'm sure they can understand each other... Brunyel speaks fluent Spanish because he lives in Italy year round"


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

george Hinacpie!

I hit rewind he said "he lives in Madrid"


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a pretty easy bet since he (they) have about 8 min on the peleton right now..


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

rdolson said:


> Big George in Yellow????
> 
> Who woulda thunk it?
> 
> I hope they let it happen. He deserves it!


He's been in yellow before right?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

"if we stopped the race now"


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

I doubt JB or Armstrong would mind Hincapie in yellow for now. Nocentini's guys on the other hand will. Id be surprised if they dont take the lead of the Peloton for just a bit to narrow the gap to keep there man in the yellow.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Dang, 6,26 = 1 minute breathing room for George's yellow jersey over the last 23,6 km. Not going to happen.

I'm so bummed. I really wanted George to get it today. Can't see that happening, since the lead group is losing time like a punctured tyre.


UPDATE: ok George's group got back a few seconds there...


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Yay, suddenly the peloton and AG2R backs of the pace...


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Breakway is disjointed and messy but holding...every body part crossed.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I forgot to pick someone, but it doesn't matter - I never would have guessed this. Go George!


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Well I won't poast any spoilernformation in here, just in case.


[alright, enought TV, I'm gonna go pump up my tires/tyres/pneus.]


----------

